# Fugue in F minor



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

Soundcloud
Please give me some feedback


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's pretty good. Is it playable by two hands? That's one of the biggest difficulties in writing a fugue, assuming it's for keyboard.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

Fugues are literally impossible for the human mind to comprehend, do you have the score? that's the only way you are getting feedback from me on a contrapuntally dense composition.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it, very nice exposition, and I see you used some Bach progressions in the episodes as well. Good job.


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

Webernite said:


> I think it's pretty good. Is it playable by two hands? That's one of the biggest difficulties in writing a fugue, assuming it's for keyboard.


Yes, it is playable by two hands, providing the performer is able to span a tenth. However, that only appears near the closing section and can be ignored if needed.

Thank you all for the compliments


----------



## Souhayl (Jan 17, 2012)

I can see how is it honorable to be around living composers like this


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Souhayl said:


> I can see how is it honorable to be around living composers like this


Quite so.

It was a good fugue. I think the exposition was probably my favourite part.


----------



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

Again, thank you for your compliments. I am beginning to notice a pattern regarding the preference of the exposition over the rest of the work, in spite of me not being able to realize why that is


----------

